# What is a fair price for this "package"?



## 21246 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello everyone. I "want" my first handgun....I do not "need" a handgun. I have asked questions on here before about what to get, etc. After shooting several times, I find that I simply prefer the 1911 in .45acp. My cousin has a friend who needs some money and is willing to seel this for $400:
Springfield Armory 1911 (unsure of model, it is basic with fixed sites)
4 McCormick mags two in black two in SS
gun is stock as far as i know other than Wilson combat springs
Gun has black finger groove Houge grips on it

All is used but there is not a mark on this gun anywhere that I can find. I will try and get pics ASAP to post here. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd get it.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like it shoots so grab it.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like a fair deal......JJ


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

run a check on it to see if its clean. no deal is a good one if its hot


----------



## 21246 (Feb 4, 2012)

Here are the pics that I mentioned before. It is the Mil-Spec model.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Depending on how many rounds it has down the pipe sounds like a fair deal. The transfer would have to go through an FFL so if there were any wants on it, it would show up then. If it were me, I'd jump on it.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

A fair price is a price a buyer is willing to pay a seller when neither is under pressure.


----------

